# Bay Area 02 Swap & Show May 20 Palo Alto



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

If you want to see lots of 2002's and other Bimmers 1976 and older come to Palo Alto May 20th.
See link Bay Area 02 Swap and Show


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

That looks like a good time...

:thumbup:


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

It was last year.  

And I can't wait for this year. Them raffel prizes are MINE!   

A good time will be had by all. :thumbup:


----------

